# Control por triac



## black_flowers (Abr 2, 2007)

hola estoy intentando controlar la potencia entregada a una carga mediante un triac pero no sé cómo colocar el circuito de disparo. He hecho un montaje en papel y lo adjunto para ver si me podeis decir lo que habría que modificar. He hechado varios vistazos a los montajes que hay para controlar la carga con triac pero los he visto algo complejos, me gustaría aprender a hacerlo con el circuito más simple es decir, una fuente de alterna, una resistencia un triac, y una fuente de continua para activar el triac. La fuente de contúnua se supone que se conectaría/desconectaría cada vez que quisiese activar/desactivar la carga.
en fin a ver si me podeis echar 1 mano.

un saludo!


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 2, 2007)

Revisa esta páquina explica el control de fase

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_triac.asp

Espero que sea lo que buscas

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 2, 2007)

black_flower:

Se me pasó comentarte, utiliza una resistencia 220 ohms, capacitor de 0.1micros y potenciómetro de 5k

Saludos


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 2, 2007)

Estos valores los he usado para 127VAC, 60Hz


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 5, 2007)

osea que hay que disparar el triac en cada ciclo, es decir cuando pasa de ciclo+ a ciclo- y viceversa no?


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2007)

La mejor forma es detectando el paso por cero. Una ves detectado temporizar dependiendo de la potencia a entregar. La temporización va desde 0 a 10mseg. 0 para máx potencia y 9,9mseg para mín potencia.
Saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 6, 2007)

si hay que detectar el paso por cero... es que sí que lo hay que activar en cada ciclo. Entonces viene a ser como dos scr en antiparalelo tal cual. Yo creía que el triac funcionaba más como un interruptor electrónico (más como un relé) es decir que al pasar una corriente por la puerta se activaba (fuese cual fuese la tensión anodo-catodo) es decir que se mantendría activado (¿ESTABA EQUIVOCADO VERDAD?) en realidad es más como dos scr que como un relé no?


----------



## Francisco Valdez (Abr 9, 2007)

Si se mantiene activado, con el circuito de la paguina que te pasé no requieres hacer un circuito extra de cruce por cero, si te fijas la alimentación de la compuerta esta tomada directamente de la alimentación de AC, limitada por una resistencia.

Los TRIACs son mas utilizados para AC, a ventaja del SCR al quitar la alimentación de la compuerta pasa a estado de corte. Para la aplicación que entendí que andabas buscando, querías controlar la fase en una carga, ese circuito te sirve, o requieres una aplicación diferente????


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 11, 2007)

no no es control de fase a lo mejor no me he explicado bien. lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente:
hacer un temporizador para activar/desactivar una carga, que puede ser una luz perfectamente, Entonces la temporización y toda la lógica la hace un pic, y el triac lo que tiene que hacer es cortar/abrir la alimentación tal y como si fuese un interruptor. En realidad lo que pretendo es sustituír el típico relé por un triac. Entonces quería saber si con conectar la salida del pic al gate del triac sería suficiente para controlar el encendido apagado de la carga. Resumiendo, con este montaje que de digo (pic y triac) si activo la salida del pic se encenderá la luz y se mantendrá? o bien tendría que detectar el cruce por cero para saber cuando cambia a ciclo negativo y activarlo en cada ciclo. El tema es que no tengo ni idea de cómo funcionan los triac. Se como funcionan los scrs y son bastante complicados ya que hay que andar activando desactivando en cada ciclo. Quizás los triac sean más sencillos

que me puedes decir?


----------



## canales (Abr 12, 2007)

Saludos black_flower.

Haber si te entendí. Lo que tú quieres es que el triac te funcione simplemente como un interruptor, el cual se cierra y se abre de acuerdo a la salida de un pic.

Bueno si es así lo que quieres, no necesitas un triac normal, lo que necesitas es un foto triac, el cual se recomienda para este tipo de aplicaciones con microprocesadores.

Te comento que estás en lo cierto cuando dices que un triac es igual a dos scr en antiparalelo, lo único que cada uno se activa con polaridad inversa. Cabe señalar que el triac se usa para corriente alterna, ya que es bidireccional; mientras que el scr se utiliza solo con corriente directa.

Buen día...[/i]


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 12, 2007)

el optotriac es simplemente para aislar la señal de mando de la carga. Entonces para concretar más mi pregunta es: una vez activado el triac, cómo se desactiva (es decir cuando deja de pasar la corriente). Aunque no lo parezca esto me resolvería mi duda.

UN SALUDO.!


----------



## Elvic (Abr 12, 2007)

el triac no es que se active o desactive, no es como el SCR .. bien 

el triac sirve para "manejar"(controlar el momento del disparo en fase) AC, mediante un diac(diodo de deflexion) ahora un optotriac es parecido mientras tenga la señal de mado (activada)  este conducira corriente al quitarla este debera interrumpirla ... ahora bien para para que el triac vuelva al estado original anttes de la señal de mando debes cortar la alimantcion de la carga (y funcion acomo una especi de rest solo para la carga) 
aunque existe un optoacopador triac que se decavida cruzando por cero (cuze por cero)

suerT


----------



## El nombre (Abr 12, 2007)

Se desactiva  al paso por cero o cortocircuitando la entrada con la salida.
Saludos


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 13, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Se desactiva  al paso por cero o cortocircuitando la entrada con la salida.
> Saludos



al paso por cero de la corriente en la carga o al paso por cero de la tensión en la carga?


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 15, 2007)

a ver para ser más específico y más concreto: con el circuito de la foto, al activar el pin del pic se activaría la bombilla? (supongo que faltará algo alguna resistencia  por ahí o algo pero lo principal es averiguar si el triac funciona de esa manera tan sencilla, o si en cambio lo que hay que hacer es activarlo en cada ciclo)

1 saludo.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 15, 2007)

de la manera en que lo dibujaste el SCR, tendras que estar disparando por compuerta y solo te fucnionara medio ciclo (ademas se necesita una resistencia hacia la compuerta)

mas información:
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_scr.asp


----------



## black_flowers (Abr 16, 2007)

perdón me he equivocado en lugar de un scr lo que tiene que haber es un triac, repito la pregunt entonces pero con un triac, ¿con el circuito de la foto, al activar el pin del pic se activaría la bombilla?

perdón por el despiste  y por dar tanto la chapa  ops:


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 20, 2009)

Yo estaba buscando lo mismo que el amigo black_flowers, controlar un triac con corriente continua.
La carga es de 12VAC 50Hz, una electroválvula. El tema es hacer funcionar la carga con una señal TTL dirigida al triac.
Supongo que aplicando la señal en continua a la puerta del triac conducirá en todo el periodo.

Lo estoy simulando en multisim pero no funciona(puede que le falten las resistencias de puerta, pero quisiera saber si la idea del montaje está correcta), os pongo el esquema. ¿Que esta mal? Nunca he usado estos dispositivos (ni triacs, ni tiristores, ni diacs).

¿Como debería hacerlo?

P.D.: la señal de puerta la he puesto a 1V, perdon por poner 12V, las prisas que son muy malas  ops: 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (May 20, 2009)

black_flowers dijo:
			
		

> no no es control de fase a lo mejor no me he explicado bien. lo que quiero hacer es lo siguiente:
> hacer un temporizador para activar/desactivar una carga, que puede ser una luz perfectamente, Entonces la temporización y toda la lógica la hace un pic, y el triac lo que tiene que hacer es cortar/abrir la alimentación tal y como si fuese un interruptor. En realidad lo que pretendo es sustituír el típico relé por un triac. Entonces quería saber si con conectar la salida del pic al gate del triac sería suficiente para controlar el encendido apagado de la carga. Resumiendo, con este montaje que de digo (pic y triac) si activo la salida del pic se encenderá la luz y se mantendrá? o bien tendría que detectar el cruce por cero para saber cuando cambia a ciclo negativo y activarlo en cada ciclo. El tema es que no tengo ni idea de cómo funcionan los triac. Se como funcionan los scrs y son bastante complicados ya que hay que andar activando desactivando en cada ciclo. Quizás los triac sean más sencillos
> 
> que me puedes decir?



Lo que quieres es un Relé de estado sólido:






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm


----------



## zera_milo (Nov 28, 2009)

Comprendo mas o menos lo que estas buscando, solo que la conexion del PIC debe estar aislada de la etapa de potencia de esta forma tendras dos etapas: control y potencia. Y sí de esta manera el TRIAC solo te servira como un interruptor electronico.
TE adjunto el archivo del control la resistencia R1 de 220 sirve para limitar la corriente al diodo infrarrojo del MOC, R2 de 180 limita la corriente con la que funciona el TRIAC que en este caso es aproximadamente de 1A, R3 de 1K permite que la conexion a puerta del TRIAC no quede al aire y por lo mismo se produzca un reset en la puerta, y la resistencia de 39 y el capacitor solo son una red snubber no es necesaria totalmente solo en el caso de cargas inductivas y en el caso de cargas altamente inductivas la resistencia de 39 se sustituye por una de 360 Omh.
Espero y te sirva saludos...

En este caso no es necesario detectar el cruze por cero, ya que tu TRIAC funcionara solo como un interruptor, el cruze por cero te sirve cuando quieres control de fase es decir cuando necesitas variar la cantidad de energia aplicada en la carga.

Y cabe decir que tambien funciona para un SCR solo que con TRIAC aprovechas mas la energia de AC, es decir los dos semiciclos.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2009)

black_flowers dijo:


> hola estoy intentando controlar la potencia entregada a una carga mediante un triac pero no sé cómo colocar el circuito de disparo. He hecho un montaje en papel y lo adjunto para ver si me podeis decir lo que habría que modificar. He hechado varios vistazos a los montajes que hay para controlar la carga con triac pero los he visto algo complejos, me gustaría aprender a hacerlo con el circuito más simple es decir, una fuente de alterna, una resistencia un triac, y una fuente de continua para activar el triac. La fuente de contúnua se supone que se conectaría/desconectaría cada vez que quisiese activar/desactivar la carga.
> en fin a ver si me podeis echar 1 mano.
> 
> un saludo!


 

pichu bichu y pachu pachu ,,,,,,,,me lei rapidito el tema y nadie le dijo que tuvo suerte que no pudo activar al dichoso triac ?????? con el primer dibujo de la primer pregunta.

o me lo saltee ?????


----------



## Rimach (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola, respondiendo tu duda. El triac como ya se ha mencionado es un conductor bidireccional. Una vez que se ha disparado por medio de la compuerta no deja de conducir A MENOS QUE LA CORRIENTE A TRAVES DEL TRIAC DISMINUYA POR DEBAJO DE LA I th DEL TRIAC.

Entonces como en cada ciclo (suponiendo frecuencia 60 Hz) la corriente pasa de un maximo a un minimo (cero) tu triac se apaga. Si lo que quieres es controlarlo con un pic debes colocar un optoacoplador salida a triac, de lo contrario quemaras tu PIC. Yo he estado trabajando es ese proyecto precisamente. Espero poder ayudarte.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 9, 2013)

Tengo una duda:

No se supone que la idea es activar el triac luego del cruce por cero para evitar introducir ruidos en la linea (y porque obviamente se desactiva por el cruce)?

Porque el retraso y activar el triac ya cuando la seno está en un valor mayor a cero?


Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 9, 2013)

anthony123 dijo:


> Tengo una duda:
> 
> No se supone que la idea es activar el triac luego del cruce por cero para evitar introducir ruidos en la linea (y porque obviamente se desactiva por el cruce)?
> 
> ...



Creo entender que preguntas lo siguiente:

Si quieres evitar ruidos se conmuta justo en el momento en que la tensión pasa por 0V

Se emplea retraso al disparo para reducir la tensión eficaz sobre la carga (Dimmer)


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 10, 2013)

Perfectamente entendido.. Muchas gracias!


----------



## miglo (Dic 20, 2016)

narcisolara_21 dijo:


> Lo que quieres es un Relé de estado sólido:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/imagenes/rele_solido.gif
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/rele-estado-solido.htm



Hola, quiero hacer una pregunta que por mas que leo no termino de tener claro.

Como se calcula el valor de la resistencia R7 y del condensador C2?.

El por que de esta pregunta? pues por que me imagino que no es lo mismo que tenga una carga resistiva, una bombilla por ejemplo, a que tenga una carga inductiva, como un motor o una electrovalvula.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2016)

Efectivamente la red snubber es específica para cada carga.
Si es resistiva no hace falta, si es inductiva depende de la inducción y si es cabacitiva debería de ser una red L-C para compensar.
Al desconocer las características de las cargas, yo siempre las he calculado empíricamente.


----------



## miglo (Dic 20, 2016)

Gracias Scooter, puedes darme una idea de como calcularlo, es que tengo que poner 3 electrovalvulas y quiero no meter la pata, en estos momentos desconozco los valores de las electrovalvulas pero por tener una idea de como hacer.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 20, 2016)

Hola, es increíble cómo San Google tiene todas las respuestas: Podrás comprobarlo cuando hallé ésto:
http://www.raco.cat/index.php/RevistaMetodosNumericos/article/viewFile/68700/101434


----------



## Scooter (Dic 23, 2016)

miglo dijo:


> Gracias Scooter, puedes darme una idea de como calcularlo, es que tengo que poner 3 electrovalvulas y quiero no meter la pata, en estos momentos desconozco los valores de las electrovalvulas pero por tener una idea de como hacer.



Ya lo he dicho antes. "Yo siempre las he calculado empíricamente".

Puesto que desconozco la inductancia de la carga no tengo nada que calcular porque no tengo datos. Así que aprobar hasta que aciertes.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2016)

Sin datos no se puede calcular nada, es necesario conocer el valor de inductancia del bobinado


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 28, 2017)

Hola me podriais ayudar a controlar una carga de alterna con un pulsador .
Lo he intentado haciendo un circuito a 12v con un flip-flop pero luego he caido en que primero necesito los 12v y no los obtengo hasta que enciende.
Y mi opcion ahora es un triac pero como encenderlo y apagarlo con un pulsador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2017)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Hola me podriais ayudar a _*controlar una carga de alterna*_ con un pulsador .
> Lo he intentado haciendo un circuito a 12v con un flip-flop pero luego he caido en que primero necesito los 12v y no los obtengo hasta que enciende.
> Y mi opcion ahora es un triac pero como encenderlo y apagarlo con un pulsador.



Detalla mejor que cosa deseas hacer


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 29, 2017)

Disculpa , lo que quiero es encender y apagar una carga alterna con un pulsador.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 29, 2017)

Aclara la pregunta, me imagino lo que quieres hacer, pero decirlo no lo has dicho.
El "me imagino" no es buen sistema.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 29, 2017)

Ok me explico, lo que quiero es encender y apagar una fuente alimentada con 220v con un pulsador .
Encenderla entiendo que es con un tiristor pero para apagarla con el mismo pulsador no se como hacerlo.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 29, 2017)

No te entiendo, ahora menos que antes.

Me imaginaba que querías hacer un telerruptor, ahora no tengo ni idea de que quieres hacer.

Un tirtistor en alterna dura un semiciclo enchufado, luego se desconecta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

Quiere :

- Presionar el pulsador y que encienda , luego presionar el mismísimo pulsador y que apague.

 Puede combinar alguno de esos circuitos encendiendo el led de un relé de estado sólido.

Se trató por aquí :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=encender+y+apagar+con+un+solo+pulsador


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 29, 2017)

Scooter es eso lo que quiero hacer un telerruptor para encender una fuente de tension. 
Me dado cuenta al hechar un vistazo a la direccion puesta por DOSMETROS.
Pero lo unico que he podido aplicar es este esquema.
Pero no me gusta porque en la transicion entre activar k1 y soltar el pulsador los contactos parecen estar en un estado intermedio y eso seran chispas y muerte prematura.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

De que potencia es la fuente? porque lo resolves con un relay electrónico


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 29, 2017)

Creo que el primario no pasara de 2 amp pero me gustaria hacerlo yo no comprarlo hecho, de todas formas gracias pandacba


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

También lo podes hacer vos mismo
Fijate aqui:
http://www.neoteo.com/rele-estado-solido-neoteo


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 29, 2017)

Muchas gracias pandacba ese circuito ya lo habia visto , el problema es que nesito alimentar el octoacoplador y la fuente va ha estar apagada , como lo alimento?
Esque hice un circuito con flipflop que funcionaba bien y luego cai en la cuenta de que no tenia con que alimentarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2017)

*Fuente* de voltaje *sin transformador* 20 mA

Y aquí tenés los cálculos para algo más :

Cálculo de *fuente* de alimentación *sin transformador* de 1A

Ojo que el circuito quedaría todo electrizado


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2017)

la otra opción si se puede es poner esos trafitos que venian en las radios que deben dar unos 100mA y con eso listo el pollo
la otra usar un opto abierto y el pulsador solo sea una paletita que deja pasar luz al pusarlo o no según como se diseñe


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Ene 30, 2017)

Me podrias explicar lo del opto abierto , de momento las opciones son;
-mini fuente con mini transformador .
-fuente sin transformador
- circuitos con relés
Lo que no me gusta de todo esto es que esta permanentemente consumiendo ,excepto los reles, pero los reles son demasiado aparatosos y tiene pinta de fallar.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 30, 2017)

Sin una llave mecánica y que sea aislado siempre habrá algo consumiendo, pera será infimo.
Un optoacoplador abierto tiene normalmente estas formas








Tu pulsador debe tener una pantalla de tal forma que al pulsar, destabe la ranura(o la tape)


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Feb 5, 2017)

Ok gracias a todos , solo decir que al final he optado por montar un mini trafo de 9v y 100ma y en principio funciona bien pero tengo que investigar porque al cabo de un rato se desconecta el transistor que activa el flip-flop .
No obstante voy a intentar ensallar la fuente de 1Amp sin trafo.
Nuevamente gracias a todos , estoy aprendiendo por mi cuenta y me está resultando muy instructivo el foro.


----------

